# oil leak near governor rod



## llee8300 (May 29, 2005)

I think I narrowed down the engine oil leak on my kawasake engine to where the governer rod goes in to the engine. It looks like there is a rubber gasket there that just isn't doing its job. Is this a possibility and if so can that gasket be replaced? I tried to see if is would just slide out so I could replace it but it seems to be more complicated than that.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah the engine will have to be taken off, and the sump removed to pull it out and replace the gasket, though its cheaper then a new engine.


----------



## llee8300 (May 29, 2005)

thanks man. Took it in this morning for repair since when I put it back together it wouldn't idle down. Do you think its worth replacing the gasket since the engine has 900 hours on it or should I just tell them to fix the idling problem and deal with the leak until I can afford a newer mower? I don't know what the damages will be for the total repair but they charge $35.00 per hour plus parts.


----------



## systemfoxtrott (Jun 20, 2005)

This may sound horrible but there is a product called T88 epoxy made by system 3.You can externally temporarly repair leaks with it but it is not made for it.What you do is clean all areas with non chlorine break cleaner.where the rod is place a thin coat and I mean very thin coat of lithium greese.use the epoxy and let is sit overnight.It will hold longer then that kaw moter will.I have used it on superchargers and blowers and never had a leak .Although I only used them in a rush rush and always beleave to properly rebuild any unit is the way to go.The stuff is pricy and made for stone or wood bonding I think.On prototypes of whatnots we have used it before at northrop.The stuff has held up to 40psi in robotics with acidic properties against it.I use it on headgaskets also on bbcs at 700hp and never lost a gasket.Cannot really get the heads appart when done without white heat.I personnally think and I am not sure of your moter but you may have lost a posotive crankcase airflow and that may be your idle problem.Check to see if you have a circulatory desighn and if so limit the amount of airflow into the breather and see if the idle evens out.If so your leak may be your Idle problem also.Loss of inner backpressure on the diapham.


----------



## llee8300 (May 29, 2005)

I'm pretty sure the governor rod has to "pivot" where it goes in to the engine so that would probably not be an option for me. Anyway, I got it back after only a couple days in the shop where they found no leak near the governor and the O ring shot at the drain plug. Fixed the O ring and changed the oil. Mower still has a small leak near the governor which I found out after it sat overnight but it is much less noticeable. I guess it was a combination of leaks and they corrected one. I'm just going to keep my eye on the oil level since it is less severe now and run the mower as long as she'll keep going. Thanks for the help guys. I'm sure I'll need some more eventually.


----------

